
Ash HN: Is *BSD getting more attention recently? - akerro
I have a feeling that BSD platform is getting much more attention since last two years. Did you notice the same or I switched media source and more such news gets to me?
======
mei0Iesh
[https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=%2Fm%2F02ydx%2C%20Sy...](https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=%2Fm%2F02ydx%2C%20Systemd&date=1%2F2010%2061m&cmpt=q&tz=Etc%2FGMT%2B5)

~~~
akerro
The problem with Google Trends is that it shows what people search for, not
what people post and talk about.

~~~
mei0Iesh
Sure. But I was also pointing out the relationship to Systemd. BSD is being
talked about because of what's happening to the Linux culture thanks to
powerful groups like Red Hat and Ubuntu, and the choices of major desktop
environments, and how it affects the software ecosystem. Systemd is the symbol
of what some view as corruption. That makes BSD seem like a refuge. But what
they don't realize is, one of the founders of FreeBSD is eagerly in favor of
all that Systemd and other modern intrusive type of approach, and it might go
the same route. Then what OS will they use?

~~~
digi_owl
But i have come to understand that he no longer holds commit rights, or at
least has the grace to develop his plans via a branch called NextBSD.

This would be akin to Poettering and crew setting up their own distro, perhaps
based on Fedora, to test and demo their creation.

Also, Even in its present state Launchd is far from as invasive as Systemd is.
And Systemd is still going full scope creep ahead.

